# Spillway Saugeyes this late afternoon!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well was working north today and got done decent time with light snow coming down. Decided to hit a spillway for awhile glad i did fished my hole downstream a ways from spillway usually know fast if they are sitting in this spot,used double jigs 1/16th ounce jigs with a white twister and a chartruese tail 3" ones slow bumped along bottom in hole. About 10th cast just weight on line set hook into a nice fat 18" one. So started working the hole harder and ended up with 5 and should have had limit missing 3 other bites. Left before it was getting dark and thought about the conditions driving home and it seems one thing i find saugeyes and spillways seem to bite when it is snowy and lousy out. Used to be that way all the time at Delaware soon as the snow was flying hard and getting deep head there and get a limit!! I have fished that hole 5 times last month or so with limited sucess but persistence pays off. Here is a phone camera pic not the best but they still look tasty!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

what spillway were u at today


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i was by mansfield and it was one of 2 places pleasant hill or charles mill. Clue is i did not have a sled with me to get to the spillway quicker!! Local buddy said to be quiet but he did not say i could not give clues.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

great looking fish


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet stringer Troy! How far do you usually tie the jigs from each other?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

nice fish slim.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

you are DA SAUGEYE MAN slim,nice fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I usually tie them about 15" apart some like them farther apart I like them closer when I am bumping bottom keeps the top jig in strke zone close to bottom


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Slim does it again!!!!!!!!!! Wow. Outstanding job Troy.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

good fishing.. i have also hit that hole many times. saw a kid last year pull a 9 lb. out of there.. it was huge. thinking about hitting alumn through the ice??? any one interested ??


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I was told to fish that spot and did not believe it would produce. I guess I was wrong. Always fished upstream with limited success.

Nice fish.

Fishslim- How do set-up your double rig?

Thank You


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I have seen some guys tie directly to the line and other guys use a 6 to 12 inch drop line on the front jig. Has to change the presentation dramatically ecspecially if useing different size jigs. Have never been much of a jig fisherman but that could change nice going slim think they should let you change your name to fishagain, fishfats or something lol. Soon as i shake this cold i will have to find some open water and give that a shot


----------



## Seifaoc (May 19, 2008)

Yeah Sady Dog ive been hittin alum up the past few days mostly just goin on docks cause the ice hasnt been thick enough yet. I was plannin on going out today to check the ice it should be good enough. Wacha goin for?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice haul troy! Would've liked to hit a spillway too but ying refused to come plow my drive for me. Had to do it all myself.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

terry it is great having good friends oe better yet neighbors way to go mike. I tie my jigs direct most of the time just like feel of them better that way.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I feel bad now, troy. Truth is, mike offered to help me plow but his 4-wheeler wouldn't start. He spent yesterday evening in his barn fixing it. I'll bet news of your success put a cherry on top of his day .


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish Troy, I like the sled idea but then ya gotta drag the sled back up along with those fish. That trip back up is a rough one.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

That's what's up Slim. Somebody give this man some frequent Saugeye miles or something...(By the way I heard that if you line up all the Saugeye Fishslim has caught, it'd be so long that no one but Chuck Norris could rival it in terms of sheer awesomeness.)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOLOLOL at Chuck Norris reference.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

My boys hero is Chuck Norris so thanks for the great line showed it to him and he got a kick out of that one. Mushroomman i tackled well tried tackling that hill once on a inner tube did not have to worry about carrying it back up the hill. Blew out on first hump  thought i was history!! Terry i feel bad to i am sorry Mike i knew you would help a neighbor out!! Sorry to hear about the truck. If it helps i thought of you guys every time i reeled one in!!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Troy, Deer Creek has always produced better in bad weather! Great catch! It seems that your slow bottom bounce was the ticket.


----------



## Swick (Mar 6, 2007)

So Charles Mill huh. I grew up about 5 min from there. Thats a heck of a day there. I'm not saying its a bad place to fish, but its usually difficult to get into a bunch of em. Is the water up there, cause thats the only time I do any good. I usually pick P Hill over C Mill when the water is down.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Man every time I see these posts from fishslim I just realize I suck at fishing. But, at least I know there is hope


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Swick i grew up Mansfield/Ontario fished those spillways since i was 12 years old. In past i would put p.hill over c.mill as well. Water had been flowing good at c.mill for a long time and i sometimes get into some after it slows. Got these down stream not right at spillway. I had fished that spot 5-6 other times with only a few fish. Last year i think 2 times i got into them after many tries. Pleasant Hill used to be but do not know if it still is snaggers haven got sick of watching the treble hooks guys with a i inch tail on one hook and sinkers above hook and rip jerking away.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I was at ph yesterday and I noticed some treble action going on with others. 
I did not catch anything so I went to cm. No one was there and some skim ice was forming so I had to fish near the dam. 
I was using chart. twister tail and caught one 17" and lost another which was much bigger or it could have been a carp. 
Nothing tastes better than fresh saugeye.
The water was down at both facilities.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

So the treblehookers are still around!! Sad Sad!! Glad you was able to get one at C.M. figured it would be low and ice would be locking it up. You are right nothing better then a fresh tasty saugeye on a winter evening!! Great job!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

st.slippy said:


> Man every time I see these posts from fishslim I just realize I suck at fishing. But, at least I know there is hope


I second that emotion.


----------



## Swick (Mar 6, 2007)

Headed up to mansfield to visit the parents this weekend and get some wedding planning taken care of. May hit ph or cm for some saugeye. Sounds like they are on at cm.


----------

